
Ask HN: Do you use OpenStreetMaps (OSM) Routing systems on production? - __bee
Hi,<p>We are trying to replace [Google Maps]( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.google.com&#x2F;maps&#x2F;premium&#x2F;) to use other alternatives like Mapbox, HERE in the future. However, we found that there are some Open Source Project like OSRM [1], Valhalla [2]. I would like to know what is your experiences with OpenStreetMaps as a backend for routing systems. If it is the case, would you please share your opinion and experience.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Project-OSRM&#x2F;osrm-backend<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;valhalla
======
senthilnayagam
I am developing on OSRM.

OSRM is done by Mapbox guys, Valhalla team has joined Mapbox.

PGrouting is very slow. OSRM expects data in OSM/PBF format for parsing. there
are no Postgis plugins to export to OSM/PBF. QGIS is a friend. OSRM is fast
but needs 2 times the size of index as memory, for one server we are using
36gb RAM. Openstreetmap has many abandoned projects, does not have many
features available in commercial projects. openstreetmap needs a fork to make
it competitive for current generation of GIS apps.

------
Z_M_
How about the
pgRouting([http://pgrouting.org/index.html](http://pgrouting.org/index.html))
project? It's based on postGIS and its database based routing approach.

